# No commission for Uber drivers that are vets in Chicago



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Wish they would do this in LA. I did six years in the Navy.

http://blog.uber.com/chiveterans


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Very Nice of Uber ( for a change ).
UC, I can see this spreading to all the major cities.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

If this marketing war keeps up between Uber and Lyft maybe they will start giving us a big bonus on top of the 100% fare. Gotta buy that market share.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh MY GOD I could really use this break. Pleeeease my Uber Masters, give your prison ***** a break....I was slogging through the sand against Al Qaeda while your snotty little CEO was learning to **** my life here in the states. Just a momentary reprieve from your outrageous share of the riches would be most appreciated!!


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

What BS. 100 veterans and they couldn't come up with a woman? Why don't they chuck commissions for women too, while they're at it, to make up for the fact that women earn 80% of what men earn in this country.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> What BS. 100 veterans and they couldn't come up with a woman? Why don't they chuck commissions for women too, while they're at it, to make up for the fact that women earn 80% of what men earn in this country.


Shouldn't you be doing dishes or laundry or something feminin?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Wish they would do this in Milwaukee.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Wish they would do this in Milwaukee.


What? Get women back to doing dishes and laundry?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> What BS. 100 veterans and they couldn't come up with a woman? Why don't they chuck commissions for women too, while they're at it, to make up for the fact that women earn 80% of what men earn in this country.


100 Veterans? Huh? 
And what do you mean by "women too"? 
Don't you know that there are women Veterans too? 
Women make "80%" only when you factor in the fact that, on average, women make the choice to leave the workforce to raise children and thus either don't make a salary that shows up for statisticians OR 
they return to the workforce with a deficit of experience due to their decision to leave the workforce and therefore get paid less. 
I, for one, am trying to arrange for a 'stay-at-home dad' type of situation, because...
working sucks.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Wish they would do this in LA. I did six years in the Navy.
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/chiveterans





SgtMurphy said:


> Oh MY GOD I could really use this break. Pleeeease my Uber Masters, give your prison ***** a break....I was slogging through the sand against Al Qaeda while your snotty little CEO was learning to **** my life here in the states. Just a momentary reprieve from your outrageous share of the riches would be most appreciated!!





MKEUber said:


> Wish they would do this in Milwaukee.


First of all, Thank You for Your Service!

Let me familiarize our Veterans to Uber's motives behind this:

This was done in Chicago to curry favor with IL Gov Quinn. The legislature was passing a very demanding/strict TNC (Oops, I mean ride-sharing) bill. Quinn is very big in supporting returning Veterans. In the end all of Uber's efforts to get Quinn to veto the IL bill did in fact pay off. As far as I know, and please correct me if I'm wrong, this Special Recruitment and No Commission in 2014 was not offered in any of the other ~100 US Markets. I guess all the US Vets either live in Chicago, or in the other Markets, the Vets are all gainfully employed and/or don't have the need to supplement their incomes!


The moral of the story is "DON'T EXPECT UBER TO DO ANYTHING THAT'S JUST A GOOD THING TO DO"!
There has to be a payoff in it for Uber too!


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Their announcement shows three veteran men as sample beneficiaries. Elsewhere it says there are 100 vets working for Uber. So they couldn't dig up a female vet as one of their examples? I am not in favor of private business paying vets a bigger salary than other worthy people with the same skills. I'd rather pay higher taxes and let government pay vets what they deserve for their past work in the military. The fact is, there are hardly any women drivers, and there's no reason for that. It's an easy job, but Uber isn't encouraging women to do it. Why is that? I'll tell you one thing, there'd be zero complaints and worries about "safety" from passengers if mostly women were driving instead of men.

Giving women a 20% break might encourage more women to drive, but no... that would be discriminatory, wouldn't it? even though the pro-vet policy is inherently discriminatory since women make up such a small percentage of veterans...


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Wish they would do this in LA. I did six years in the Navy.
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/chiveterans


0% pay day loans to vets for the rirst 2 days!
Yay!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I think gender is a protected class. Veterans are note, hence the disparate treatment.

It's a slippery slope - women make less than men, so lets give them a break on commissions. Lets add in African Americans because of slavery. While were at it, the Jew were oppressed too, so we'll cut it for them as well.

Sight, the plight of the suburban privileged white male.

Here is an article in Th Atlantic that shows how Uber is helping women break into an otherwise male-dominated industry:

http://www.theatlantic.com/business...ps-women-break-into-the-taxi-industry/376127/

And here are some other uber articles, while we are at it:
http://uprisingradio.org/home/2014/06/16/are-ride-sharing-apps-promoting-a-parasitic-business-model/
http://swnewsherald.com/ubam-applauds-uber-ridesharing-p5151-1.htm


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> What BS. 100 veterans and they couldn't come up with a woman? Why don't they chuck commissions for women too, while they're at it, to make up for the fact that women earn 80% of what men earn in this country.


Please keep your gender hate-speech off these forums. I'm offended. And uber pays women 100% of what they pay men. The 80% thing is a myth designed to encourage hatred of men and to divide our country. That is how the communists will win ... breaking us apart and turning us against one another so we don't notice them running us all into one big dependant, poor underclass.

#allinthistogether


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I think gender is a protected class. Veterans are note, hence the disparate treatment.
> 
> It's a slippery slope - women make less than men, so lets give them a break on commissions. Lets add in African Americans because of slavery. While were at it, the Jew were oppressed too, so we'll cut it for them as well.
> 
> ...


Yeah I may be a white, Christian male ...

However I was a victim of all those cruel Polish jokes in the 70s and 80s.

My victimhood status entitles me hand is out! Gimme Gimme.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I think vet discounts are the most legitimate over any other.

Senior discounts are BS for anyone under 85. Why? The oldest seniors were in the greatest generation. The current baby boomer seniors are mostly burnt out hippies who did nothing but make themselves fat borrowing from future generations and electing idiots who ran this nation into the ground.

I'm in favor of a senior surcharge for these leeches.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Why most legitimate? It seems you are being sarcastic with that statement, but it's hard to tell for sure. I wasn't talking about discounts, but rather making Uber drivers who aren't vets drive 20% more for the same amount of money as veterans get. That's a big chunk of change compared to 'discounts'.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Why most legitimate? It seems you are being sarcastic with that statement, but it's hard to tell for sure.


Not sarcastic. Vets throw themselves in front of bombs and bullets for me. They are the only class, besides possibly law enforcement that I am OK with getting a discount.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

O btw my take home is 80% of my wife's. 

I'm a victim too.

Gimme Gimme...


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Please keep your gender hate-speech off these forums. I'm offended. And uber pays women 100% of what they pay men. The 80% thing is a myth designed to encourage hatred of men and to divide our country. That is how the communists will win ... breaking us apart and turning us against one another so we don't notice them running us all into one big dependant, poor underclass.
> 
> #allinthistogether


BAHAHAHAHAAA no, wait--Aaaahhahahahaha

All of your ****ing posts are...
You are winning.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Their announcement shows three veteran men as sample beneficiaries. Elsewhere it says there are 100 vets working for Uber. So they couldn't dig up a female vet as one of their examples? I am not in favor of private business paying vets a bigger salary than other worthy people with the same skills. I'd rather pay higher taxes and let government pay vets what they deserve for their past work in the military. The fact is, there are hardly any women drivers, and there's no reason for that. It's an easy job, but Uber isn't encouraging women to do it. Why is that? I'll tell you one thing, there'd be zero complaints and worries about "safety" from passengers if mostly women were driving instead of men.
> 
> Giving women a 20% break might encourage more women to drive, but no... that would be discriminatory, wouldn't it? even though the pro-vet policy is inherently discriminatory since women make up such a small percentage of veterans...


A few points:
While some Veterans are dumb, and haven't soaked up the Jedi shit some of us now have for life, Veterans:

1.) Largely come to the civilian workforce with a big ol' toolbox of people skills, mechanical skills, improvisational skills, bow fighting--you get the picture, that civilians (with exception) don't have. 
2.) Missed out on critical years of early adult fun/college/employment and we're playing "catch up" [while being looked at sideways by Marxist professors only a few years older who don't like the fact that there's a salty person failing to gobble down their spoon-fed ivory tower bullshit which explodes in the face of real world practice].We've been away, while many of you got your foot in the door or got rich in the housing/commodities bubble. 
3.) Are Volunteers! WOMEN and men who prevented a draft, and perhaps prevented you from climbing up and searching dump trucks in the Anbar province with a pistol in one hand, and shaking hands with the Devil with your other hand.

Do I simply want a (fair/unfair) discount based on something I am, JUST LIKE YOU?
Yup.
Am I at least up front about it, presenting something of a compelling case? I think so.
You seem to sort of grasp at some workforce stats (which don't even apply to uber because you're paid just as much as the men) and then move to the argument that women should be encouraged because men are rapey? 
Tell me where I'm wrong here. 
I think a better route may be to state truths like this: women tend to smell better than men. 
I dunno, it's a start.


----------



## KibblesNBitz (Aug 29, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I think gender is a protected class. Veterans are note, hence the disparate treatment.
> 
> It's a slippery slope - women make less than men, so lets give them a break on commissions. Lets add in African Americans because of slavery. While were at it, the Jew were oppressed too, so we'll cut it for them as well.
> 
> ...


Hey! Don't forget about the Irish!


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not serious about women should be getting more. I was just trying to illustrate a point, which is, that no, for a job where a machine can replace you in a few years, no one should get paid more just because they're vets, irish, black, white, women, Jesus, nuns, missionaries, or the guy who saved your kid from drowning. There are lots of worthwhile occupations out there where people risk their lives to benefit others. No one held a gun to your head to join the military, unless you were subject to the draft. And I think women should register for selective service too. It's only fair. I don't get the holier than thou attitude. If it were me, I'd be embarrassed to expect special treatment in my current job for a job I elected to take previously. If you can provide a compelling logical argument why vets should get special pay from businesses unconnected to the government, I'm listening. I've never understood it. And I'm not talking about discounts. I don't care about discounts. But if paying someone 20% more for their labor comes out of my paycheck, I care.

The problem is, people pay lip service to "supporting" (whatever that means) the military, but they don't want to pay for it with taxes. So the responsibility gets shuffled around, instead of staying with the employer, the government, where it belongs. The end result is, you don't get compensated for the real risks of being a soldier, even if the odd business here and there gives you a discount for shopping with them.

Discount, indeed. The gov't got the real discount. Enjoy your "discount".


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

"The problem is, people pay lip service to "supporting" (whatever that means) the military, but they don't want to pay for it with taxes."
I won't comment on anything else, but I agree with that wholeheartedly!
Two wars and massive tax cuts under G W Bush have saddled us with debts and budget deficits.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Vet discounts are not lip-service, they are a thank you. I'm happy to give vets a break, yes, even if it comes out of my uber pay.

Second, no tax cuts under W did not run up the debt. Spending did. The tax cuts actually improved the economy and the govt was bringing in more tax revenue than ever.

It's those pesky spending cuts that always evade us. Time for those boomers to take less in Social Security and Medicare and stop borrowing from my kids to maintain their lifestyle. 

Oh yeah and btw, Obama has now added more to the debt than every president before him combined. 

#peskyfacts


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Vet discounts are not lip-service, they are a thank you. I'm happy to give vets a break, yes, even if it comes out of my uber pay.
> 
> Second, no tax cuts under W did not run up the debt. Spending did. The tax cuts actually improved the economy and the govt was bringing in more tax revenue than ever.
> 
> ...


Of course never let #peskyfacts get in the way ideology!

Take a little refresher course, please! And please keep your politics to yourself, this UberPeople.net not HateObama.org!

http://useconomy.about.com/od/usdebtanddeficit/p/US-Debt-by-President.htm

(I wouldn't call you out on this, but seems like all your posts have been anti Obama diatribe or a political statement lately!)


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Vet discounts are not lip-service, they are a thank you. I'm happy to give vets a break, yes, even if it comes out of my uber pay.
> 
> Second, no tax cuts under W did not run up the debt. Spending did. The tax cuts actually improved the economy and the govt was bringing in more tax revenue than ever.
> 
> ...


Unless you're a vet, I don't believe you would give $200 out of every thousand dollars you earn to a veteran, for an indeterminate amount of time into the future. That's 1/5 of your income. So yes, lip service.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Obama.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Unless you're a vet, I don't believe you would give $200 out of every thousand dollars you earn to a veteran, for an indeterminate amount of time into the future. That's 1/5 of your income. So yes, lip service.


Who said you'd be paying for this no-commission thing? Nobody. 
But logically your argument needed to shift in order to make it viable. 
Also, I didn't choose to be Irish or whatever, but one does indeed choose to defend the body politic with their body.
I noticed that you pretended as though I didn't give you three numbered reasons why vets might deserve a break.

No, nobody held a GUN to HEAD.

It was PLANES to BUILDINGS.

Cheers y'all I'm going to drive. Thanks everyone for the talks.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I've still got me a G I Joe action kit from the 70s. Loved him like a Son. He never complained what I put him through, defending Australia against them Commies again and again.

Then one day I watched in horror as the Neighbour's dog ripped him off the Troopie I was towing behind my trike.

G I Joe put up a valiant fight, but lost an arm.

So if I got him On-boarded at the local UBER office and had him ride with me as a injured Vet, could he get the discount for me?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've still got me a G I Joe action kit from the 70s. Loved him like a Son. He never complained what I put him through, defending Australia against them Commies again and again.
> 
> Then one day I watched in horror as the Neighbour's dog ripped him off the Troopie I was towing behind my trike.
> 
> ...


It's worth a try!

I got my cat Shiellu signed up to go bring in some dough when I don't feel like going out! ( She's a perfect 5.0 Star Rating!)


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Unless you're a vet, I don't believe you would give $200 out of every thousand dollars you earn to a veteran, for an indeterminate amount of time into the future. That's 1/5 of your income. So yes, lip service.


You or he or are not paying anything extra for this. Uber is out of their 20 million dollars a month in profit. I am not sure what your problem is here.

Veterans are at a disadvantage returning to the workforce after years in the military. It is a big adjustment since military and civilian lives are so different. As a matter of fact, many employers are apprehensive hiring a veteran, and because of this every person transitioning out of the military is taught how to me less "military like" in their interviews as to not scare away potential employers. However, this is very hard to do and many employers will hire somebody else over a vet. This has directly contributed to the fact that the Veteran unemployment rate is so much higher than the national average. So I don't agree with you here that veterans are getting some sort of unfair advantage here. Seems to me you are just jealous. If you volunteered to serve, you would be seeing this break on commissions too. But something tells me that serving your country was the farthest thing from your mind after high school.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It's worth a try!
> 
> I got my cat Shiellu signed up to go bring in some dough when I don't feel like going out! ( She's a perfect 5.0 Star Rating!)
> 
> ...


Judging from earlier comments I'm not
Surprised you are a cat person. Would make a nice hood ornament.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Judging from earlier comments I'm not
> Surprised you are a cat person. Would make a nice hood ornament.


What's wrong with cats...cats are good people too...just like dogs!
And judging from your comment don't go kicking your dog (or beating your wife) just cause someone called you out on a message board!


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

*Makes Rally call for all Uber Vets in Orlando to make calls to Buddy Dyers Office!*


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

What? It worked in chi town why not here?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> What's wrong with cats...cats are good people too...just like dogs!
> And judging from your comment don't go kicking your dog (or beating your wife) just cause someone called you out on a message board!


I dont even play football


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Please keep your gender hate-speech off these forums. I'm offended. And uber pays women 100% of what they pay men. The 80% thing is a myth designed to encourage hatred of men and to divide our country. That is how the communists will win ... breaking us apart and turning us against one another so we don't notice them running us all into one big dependant, poor underclass.
> 
> #allinthistogether


Does this mean she isn't bringing me a sandwich?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey Uber,

I use to play army when I was a kid. Any chance you could pull it out of my ass jut an inch or two?

I was looking over my first statement, and after all is said and done, I'm making about what I did in 1974 washing dishes at a Ramada Inn.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber seeks to put veterans behind the wheel*

*http://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-seeks-to-put-veterans-behind-the-wheel/*
*
These are my comments on this article. Veteran forum members please chime in all well.








*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@SgtMurphy @UberComic @MKEUber and other Veterans would you please chime in.
Thanx!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Chicabby, I would not recommend Uber to any of my Veteran friends. Uber has cut rates too low to make this anything more than a barely above minimum wage job after gas is taken out. Factor in IRS depreciation and increased maintenance costs, which I haven't done yet because I have just been driving for three weeks, I can see the over all profit dipping to just about minimum wage, if not below. I know this much, after IRS depreciation is taken out of my earnings, I won't have to pay any taxes on my earning because I am making less than $0.56 a mile.

On top of that, so far after three weeks my impression of Uber is that it is a company that does not care one bit about its drivers and do not consider them at all when coming up with their pricing plans. I attribute this to the fact that the company is run by Millennials that don't really know what a hard days work entails, i.e busting your ass for 10 hours to see that after gas is taken out, you only made about $10 an hour. Therefore, are delusional to what the drivers are actually going through (i.e., like believing that we will "make more than ever" with the price cuts)

The only reason I do this myself as a veteran is because I draw a pension to supplement my income and it fits my situation pretty well, which is something part time where I have flexibility over the hours. My situation is different from most of my veteran friends, who needs a decent paying job and Uber is not one of them. btw, this veteran benefit is only going on in Chicago, not where I work in Milwaukee.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

What was in twitter Today? Uber wants to put 50,000 military in the drivers seat?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Chicabby, I would not recommend Uber to any of my Veteran friends. Uber has cut rates too low to make this anything more than a barely above minimum wage job after gas is taken out. Factor in IRS depreciation and increased maintenance costs, which I haven't done yet because I have just been driving for three weeks, I can see the over all profit dipping to just about minimum wage, if not below. I know this much, after IRS depreciation is taken out of my earnings, I won't have to pay any taxes on my earning because I am making less than $0.56 a mile.
> 
> On top of that, so far after three weeks my impression of Uber is that it is a company that does not care one bit about its drivers and do not consider them at all when coming up with their pricing plans. I attribute this to the fact that the company is run by Millennials that don't really know what a hard days work entails, i.e busting your ass for 10 hours to see that after gas is taken out, you only made about $10 an hour. Therefore, are delusional to what the drivers are actually going through (i.e., like believing that we will "make more than ever" with the price cuts)
> 
> The only reason I do this myself as a veteran is because I draw a pension to supplement my income and it fits my situation pretty well, which is something part time where I have flexibility over the hours. My situation is different from most of my veteran friends, who needs a decent paying job and Uber is not one of them. btw, this veteran benefit is only going on in Chicago, not where I work in Milwaukee.


Uber announced a National initiative to sign-up veterans. Please take take a few minutes to add comments to these articles.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-there-any-military-veterans-on-this-forum.3732/

Thank you @MKEUber !


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Does this mean she isn't bringing me a sandwich?


I think there is still a good chance that she'll bring you a sandwich. Whether you want to eat it or not........


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I think there is still a good chance that she'll bring you a sandwich. Whether you want to eat or or not........


You know what I keep thinking?

Where's my sandwich?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber announced a National initiative to sign-up veterans. Please take take a few minutes to add comments to these articles.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-there-any-military-veterans-on-this-forum.3732/
> 
> Thank you @MKEUber !


There's all kinds of people on this (purely verbal/marketing/empty suit) UberMilitary blog talking about what uber could be if it was at all fair, but there's WAY limited promotions, and there's no hookup whatsoever here in Boston. The only national initiatives Uber decides to roll out from sea to shining sea are the ones that **** us over! 
If you ask them, "Why not here?", you'll get a canned response. For my fellow Veterans, this is known in our circles as getting "Gaffed off," and everyone on this forum knows what the uber runaround is all about. 
They don't give a rat's ass about Vets or anybody else, this is clear from the fact that they'll use our imagery like they're honoring us, but they're really just using us.

If I'm wrong, let me see my reduced commission, Travis. Just because Chicago had a politician who stood up for Vets, you give them a break but NOWHERE else. I'm not surprised our ratings are higher and we work longer, I'm surprised that you know this and still don't actually give out the breaks that you're giving where political pressure was applied. MKE was right, its all the stupid ass limp-wristed millenials who, while driving this country into a ****ing mountain are also running the tech companies without any sense of humanity. They've become the programs with which they've nuked out their eyeballs, attached pitifully to these god damn toys doing everything except interacting with people and learning about history, despite the fact that they've got all the data a few clicks away. 
****ing Pathetic. 
UberMilitary my Machine-Gunning, Bullet-Dodging, Terrorist-Killing ASS. 
P.S. 
If there were only any real JOURNALISTS left in the ****ing world, they might ask Uber a few real questions, but they haven't got the sense to even think of what the questions would be. ****. As you may all be able to tell, I've been driving lately. 
Sgt 4.8+ "So HAPPY TO DRIVE YA MASSAH, aww Uber's Been just GREAT TO MEEEEE" Murphy 
Merry Christmas, HOLY SHIT.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I think vet discounts are the most legitimate over any other.
> 
> Senior discounts are BS for anyone under 85. Why? The oldest seniors were in the greatest generation. The current baby boomer seniors are mostly burnt out hippies who did nothing but make themselves fat borrowing from future generations and electing idiots who ran this nation into the ground.
> 
> I'm in favor of a senior surcharge for these leeches.


I am not a burnt out baby boomer, though I am a baby boomer. And I've not borrowed from future generations but have worked hard putting money into social security, medicare and other social institutions.

You are entitled to your opinions, but facts would be nice too.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sarge I'm sorry man!
I hope this Uber Military blows up in Uber's face if it doesn't do right by the guys. I hope I'm wrong on this, because these guys deserve better than what Uber in store for em.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> I am not a burnt out baby boomer, though I am a baby boomer. And I've not borrowed from future generations but have worked hard putting money into social security, medicare and other social institutions.
> 
> You are entitled to your opinions, but facts would be nice too.


The FACT is that your generation provided failed leadership that has left our nation hopelessly in debt.

Baby boomers need to stop dropping their social security checks in slot machines and start paying money back to the federal treasury.

It is totally unfair to leave your mess for generations X, Y plus our kids and grandchildren to clean up.

The debt is over 17.5 trillion and you are still borrowing to sustain yourselves.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> It is totally unfair to leave your mess for generations X, Y plus our kids and grandchildren to clean up.
> 
> The debt is over 17.5 trillion and you are still borrowing to sustain yourselves.


We (the Baby Boomers) are still borrowing to sustain ourselves? 
1st - If you are old enough to drive for a ride sharing company YOU are old enough to vote and run for most political offices. What have YOU done to fix/clean up this mess? Until YOU have fixed something you might want to hold off insulting entire generations of Americans. 
2nd - Do you know anything about the history of Social Security? Doesn't seem so. The "Greatest Generation" didn't come close to fully funding their "retirement"through SS. The closest generation to actually pay MORE into the system than we can ever hope to get out is the Baby Boomer generation. 
3rd - learn something about the national debt and ALL that contributes to it before you start to assign blame.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

A political pissing match. Cool.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> A political pissing match. Cool.


No - more like a generational pissing match.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

http://blog.uber.com/ubermilitary


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No - more like a generational pissing match.


Eh...either way it a conversation between people who couldn't be intellectually honest because they have set opinions about who's to blame because of what and where based on personal opinion and not factual variables that exists in history.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Eh...either way it a conversation between people who couldn't be intellectually honest because they have set opinions about who's to blame because of what and where based on personal opinion and not factual variables that exists in history..


Crap. But thanks for the "expert" analysis.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Crap. But thanks for the "expert" analysis.


Yea...it's crap. I admit that right up front.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea...it's crap. I admit that right up front.


Have to love an honest man....and NO I'm not hitting on you.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Have to love an honest man....and NO I'm not hitting on you.


Lol!

Well I'm not cheap but I can be had. Lol!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> We (the Baby Boomers) are still borrowing to sustain ourselves?
> 1st - If you are old enough to drive for a ride sharing company YOU are old enough to vote and run for most political offices. What have YOU done to fix/clean up this mess? Until YOU have fixed something you might want to hold off insulting entire generations of Americans.
> 2nd - Do you know anything about the history of Social Security? Doesn't seem so. The "Greatest Generation" didn't come close to fully funding their "retirement"through SS. The closest generation to actually pay MORE into the system than we can ever hope to get out is the Baby Boomer generation.
> 3rd - learn something about the national debt and ALL that contributes to it before you start to assign blame.


The truth is this mess will never be 'fixed,' it will mostly implode and have to (hopefully) be rebuilt. I'm 54 years old and the faces in politics may change, but the results only vary slightly. The same type of greedy, power hungry assholes are always attracted to politics like flies on shit...or flies on politicians. Although I'm sure there are some very decent, honorable people that go into politics wanting to change things, they either become corrupt, drown in the sea of scum, or are simply outnumbered by those that have no interest in doing right. When I was much younger I got into major financial trouble. I started getting the 'No Interest for 6 Months' credit card offers, and started transferring balances, using more credit, etc. Yes, that was 100% on me, but the dumbasses running this place are doing the same thing and have been for many years. The same thing that happened to me is about to happen to the country, only on a slightly larger scale. I didn't cause millions to starve! Thank Washington, thanks Wall Street, and now - thanks Uber. It's always the same mentality - *I'M GETTING MINE, **** EVERYONE ELSE!* Greed, hatred, and delusion, what a world.


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Shouldn't you be doing dishes or laundry or something feminin?





chi1cabby said:


> First of all, Thank You for Your Service!
> 
> Let me familiarize our Veterans to Uber's motives behind this:
> 
> ...


You raise a good point.


----------

